# Tiger Wood car crash



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Tiger Woods had a car crash heres the story:

Police chief: Woods' wife helped after accident

By DOUG FERGUSON, AP Golf Writer Doug Ferguson, Ap Golf Writer – Fri Nov 27, 6:42 pm ET
Tiger Woods was injured in a car accident early Friday outside his Florida mansion, and a local police chief said his wife used a golf club to smash out the back window and help get the world's No. 1 golfer out of the SUV.

Woods was treated and released from a hospital in good condition, his spokesman said. The Florida Highway Patrol said Woods' vehicle hit a fire hydrant and a tree in his neighbor's yard as he pulled out of his driveway at 2:25 a.m.

Windermere police chief Daniel Saylor told The Associated Press that officers found the 33-year-old PGA star laying in the street with his wife, Elin, hovering over him.

She told officers she was in the house when she heard the accident and "came out and broke the back window with a golf club."

Woods had lacerations to his upper and lower lips, and he had blood in his mouth, Saylor said.

The chief said Woods was in and out of consciousness when his two officers arrived. He said the officers held Woods to the ground and "when he woke up, he tried to get up and lost consciousness."

He said officers treated Woods for 10 minutes until an ambulance arrived.

The Florida Highway Patrol said Woods was alone in his 2009 Cadillac when he pulled out of his driveway from his mansion at Isleworth, a gated waterfront community just outside Orlando.

The patrol reported Woods' injuries as serious, although Woods spokesman Glenn Greenspan issued a statement that Woods was treated and released.

The patrol said alcohol was not involved, although the accident remains under investigation and charges could be filed.

Left unanswered was where Woods was going at that hour. Greenspan and agent Mark Steinberg said there would be no comment beyond the short statement of the accident on Woods' Web site.

Woods, coming off a two-week trip to China and Australia earlier this month, is host of the Chevron World Challenge in Thousand Oaks, Calif., which starts Thursday. He is scheduled to have his press conference Tuesday afternoon at Sherwood Country Club. Steinberg said he did not know if Woods planned to play next week.

The accident report was not released until nearly 12 hours after Woods was injured. Patrol spokesman Kim Montes said the accident did not meet the criteria of a serious crash, and the FHP only put out a press release because of inquiries from local media.

Montes said the patrol reports injuries as serious if they require more than minor medical attention.

Air bags in the SUV did not deploy.

Investigators still have not had a chance to speak to Woods, but when they do, "we will ask him everything," Montes said. "We just haven't had a chance to do so because he was being medically treated."

Montes said charges could be filed if there was a clear traffic violation, although troopers still do not know what caused Woods' SUV to hit the hydrant and the tree.

Woods' $2.4 million home is part of an exclusive subdivision near Orlando, a community set on an Arnold Palmer-designed golf course and a chain of small lakes. The neighborhood, which is fortified with high brick walls and has its own security force, is home to CEOs and other sports stars such as the NBA's Shaquille O'Neal. 

The Orlando Sentinel reported that an orange and white barricade sat on top of a hole in front of Woods' home. About 10 feet away, there was a tire track near an oak tree in his neighbor's yard. The tree had a few scuff marks but was largely unscathed. 

Woods, who has won 82 times around the world and 14 majors, attended the Stanford-Cal football game last Saturday, where he tossed the coin at the start of the game and was inducted into Stanford's sports Hall of Fame at halftime. 

He won six times this year after missing eight months recovering from reconstructive surgery on his left knee. Even though he failed to win a major, Woods said he considered this a successful year because he did not know how his knee would respond. 

___ 

Doug Ferguson reported from Jacksonville, Fla. Associated Press writers Tamara Lush and Lisa Orkin Emmanuel in Miami contributed to this report
source Police chief: Woods' wife helped after accident - Yahoo! News

I've also heard reports this happened after a fight with his wife. They said it on the news that means it true?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I know they're looking into the possibility of a domestic dispute. On a humorous note was she chasing him with the club if she was whoa I can see why he was getting out of town:dunno: We'll have to see monday what the police come up with.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

He's supposed to be interviewed by the Florida State Troopers today, or maybe he'll make a statement to the press. Sooner or later, it will all come out, whether we hear the truth initially or not. Personally, I feel sorry for Tiger. His life in a fish bowl makes even the most trivial thing a huge media event. Maybe that's why his boat is called, "Solitude"... He just isn't allowed to lead life in a normal way like the rest of us, just because he can hit a golf ball.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah hopefully there's an easy explanation for what happened, although that seems unlikely. I'm not a big Tiger supporter but at the same time I'd hate for this to turn into something that would paint him in a demeaning light. I've always thought of Tiger as one that put family first, I just hope that remains the case as this thing unfolds.

Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> yeah hopefully there's an easy explanation for what happened, although that seems unlikely. I'm not a big Tiger supporter but at the same time I'd hate for this to turn into something that would paint him in a demeaning light. I've always thought of Tiger as one that put family first, I just hope that remains the case as this thing unfolds.
> 
> Buck


I'm hoping it has nothing to do drugs or booze plus a family argument. His image is important to a lot of young people.

How often have we seen marvelous athletes screw themselves because they have a hard time dealing with fame and fortune.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes it's not looking to good with the whole his injuries may not of been cause by the car crash. Lets hope they work thing out.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope I'm wrong, but the more I listen to the news I'm not so sure that I'm that far off on her chasing him with a club, especially with the Tabloid affair


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hate the tabloids and with his financial ability to really go after them in court, I would love to see Tiger pursue them to the point they wallow in suffering and regret. If he can prove his innocence, keeping in mind that regardless what other women say, he only has to prove he and the original woman they reported on didn't have an affair, It would be a happy day for America to have that fish wrapping scandal sheet go down hard.

If Tiger did something wrong, he doesn't owe anyone an explanation except Elin. If he didn't do anything wrong, he should stomp on the rumors until the media stops. He has a right to be a private citizen, just like the rest of us.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A short time after writing the above, Tiger apparently made some sort of statement on his website, saying he apologized to his family and supporters for his "transgressions" and would try to do better. It sounds as if he is admitting being less than faithful to Elin without actually coming out in the press and saying so.

I still think it's his right to settle this family problem privately, without press intervention.

And I'd still like to see him squash the tabloid media.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I despise them too,but if he played the wrong green enough said let the family work it out.


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

The news is now reporting that seven women have stepped forward and said they have had affairs with Tiger.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We all better ask our wives/girlfriends as it seems everytime you here the news theres yet another women Tiger has play golf with.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> The news is now reporting that seven women have stepped forward and said they have had affairs with Tiger.


I'm not buying those claims. if this was Bill Clinton ya


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tiger has a billion dollars, sleeps with tons of women, and put his mother in law in the hospital. Some guys have all the luck.



relax it is just a joke


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm suing Steve...just like Luke does to me I fell out of the chair laughing:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice one Steve!!!!!!!! There are a few joke emails doing the rounds at the moment and I have laughed at them but lets just hope that the Family can work something out and surely there cant be to many other women that have slept with him....


----------

